# True Temper



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

I've search the net for anything about pricing, but came up fruitless.... I just had a green, solid glass, 7 ft True Temper rod wet sanded, wrapped and cleaned up. It is beautiful. I have an old True Temper reel for it as well but it doesn't have freespool. I'm putting an old penn on the rod for antiquities sake... Anyone know what these rods are worth? From what I've been told, the green blanks were from the 60's and the blue and offwhite ones were earlier...


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

Bump... anyone?


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

Unfortunately, True Temper massed produced rods like Penn and Shakespeare so not much collecting value. If you cleaned it up and it looks great, keep it. You will be disappointed in what you will be offered. I would guess about $30. Give me a PM in a week and should be able to set up to repair your True Temper reel unless the part is really unusual. You will like the price!


----------



## standrew (Dec 15, 2009)

From a few rod builders around in Panama City I've been offered between 100 and 200 dollars for the rod itself. There's a local demand here for the old solid glass ones. If you can get those I'll buy them from you. Holler next week--- I'm gonna go kill some does.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Take it! seriously, those rods arent worth any more than that. I am a member of ORCA and the FATC. Look them up. I wouldnt pay anywhere close to that. Take their offer and run with it


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 6' 6" solid green glass rod with a roller tip, round guides, wooden hande, cork front grip. I will take $100.00 for it. I hve not used it in years due to more trolling. It is in excellent shape.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

How about it. You could double your money!


----------

